# A Good Reference for JHP Expansion Testing.



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Found this on another forum and is a very good source for providing data regarding the testing of various calibers and loadings.

*ATK Law Enforcement: Wound Ballistics*


----------



## RobertS (Jan 7, 2016)

I used these videos on YT to decide. But tester is looking for 9mm ammo for his C&C gun, which as a 3" barrel.

https://www.youtube.com/user/ShootingTheBull410

From these, I've determined that Speer Gold Dots are utter fail. They didn't expand at all.

Federal Premium HST and Hornady Critical Defense are the top two, with HST being #1.


----------



## oldfart64 (Feb 14, 2015)

RobertS said:


> I used these videos on YT to decide. But tester is looking for 9mm ammo for his C&C gun, which as a 3" barrel.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/ShootingTheBull410
> 
> ...


in what caliber? in 9mm, the gold dots did fine in +P 115gr.


----------



## RobertS (Jan 7, 2016)

oldfart64 said:


> in what caliber? in 9mm, the gold dots did fine in +P 115gr.


I'll have to look them over again when I have time. I remember there was an utter fail in there and I said to myself "I thought gold dots were some of the best."

Still, I know his Fed Prem HST tests were glowing.

I'll look it up and apologize if I got the wrong brand, but I'm pretty sure it was Gold Dots.


----------



## RobertS (Jan 7, 2016)

oldfart64 said:


> in what caliber? in 9mm, the gold dots did fine in +P 115gr.


Here it is. It's 147 gr Gold Dot G2.


----------

